# Up the mountain, and further still...



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Partridge season opened in Wyoming October 1, yesterday. I was rather eager to get out and pursue the chukars I had found while hunting sage grouse near my parent's home. Actually, my dog Katie, did most of the finding. There have always been some birds there, but the numbers are unreliable from year to year. This I learned the hard way as a teenager. It was the only place I could usually afford to go, being only about five miles from the house. It was also very convenient, since it was close enough to hunt after school and still get in a few good hours. I credit that mountain for turning me into the hunter I am today and have become very fond of the location, whether the population is up or down. This year has been very dry. There is a spring near the edge of a canyon that continues to produce water though, and it seems to have drawn most of the chukar from the surrounding area. I did notice that the birds were very wild while hunting sage grouse and concluded that sending lead shot their direction would likely not improve the situation. I opted to use the Fox Sterlingworth, choked full and extra full. Not a forgiving gun, but able to deliver the goods when the chips are down. This proved to be a satisfactory choice, as the diabolical chukars did indeed prove to be less than cooperative. After three hours of running back and forth and up and down the mountainside, along with running right across the top of a rattlesnake, I succeeded in bagging my five chukars. As a side note, the rattler was a very attractive red specimen, the variety that makes a beautiful hat band. I considered bagging it for just such use, but opted not to spook any more chukars, since the previous trio had sailed across the entire canyon ( a round trip requiring well over an hour's effort). Fortunately I was already traveling at a rather precarious rate of speed when I crossed over the top of the snake, and was safely out of reach before it knew I was there. 
Upon returning to my little trail rig, my day's adventure was half completed. Leg two of the journey would see me hunting blue grouse further up the mountain. Nearly ten thousand feet elevation to be more precise. I skipped the spot I usually park to hunt these birds and headed to the top. Blue grouse are reverse migrators, traveling to the mountain tops for the winter, where they dine on pine needles after other food sources are buried under ten feet or more of snow pack. By October, the birds are beginning to really congregate near the top. This day would prove to be no exception. They were plentiful and provided challenging sport, often flushing before a real clear shot was available or running off like rooster pheasants. I did shoot a few trees. :lol: And a nice trio of grouse. I know that in some areas, the birds do not offer much sport, but since a few of us hunt them with dogs every year, that trait has very much changed. Unlike the chukar pursuit, the grouse hunt was over rather quickly. A hot lunch of noodle soup, accompanied by corn chips and a granola bar completed a delightful hunt. I have grown fond of my cooking kit during my outings, especially after packing cold sandwiches for so many years. While on the subject of sustenance, Some of those birds will be served with hot buttered biscuits for tonight's supper. I think I should go now. :thumb:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

It looks like I am getting better at bungee cording the cell phone to the truck to take pictures! I need to quit forgetting the "real" camera. :homer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks for sharing. Looks like a great time. Often thought there should be kit to heat lunch off the manifold of the vehicle. I got out for the day yesterday but the birds were 200 yds + and up and gone in the wind.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

looks fun!


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

There is a kit for heating off of a manifold. It would need to be adapted to automotive use since it is designed for use on smowmobiles. It's called a "Hotdogger". They are relatively inexpensive, if I remember correctly. I thought about building my own, but considering the fact that I usually run very rough country here at what some consider "race" speeds, my food would not be recognizable in a few miles. I may build one for the Metro, since it doesn't see rough use. For now, the single burner and propane cylinder works quite well, when the wind isn't blowing...
Here are some photos from recent hunts:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Good shooting :thumb: How big do blue grouse get?


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I love the suzuki. Any info on it?


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Today I shot a very big male, it weighed around 4 lbs.
The Suzuki is the product of my labor and insanity. I stripped it to a bare frame and redesigned the whole thing. Curb weight is a mere 2350 lbs with 50/50 weight destribution when the fuel tank is full. I hand built the thing and finally got one done just the way I want. This is the 4th trail rig I have built. I think I am finally done trying to get what I require for my personal needs. Trail performance exceeds what people are getting out of atv's and utv's. Much nicer in cold weather too! Flotation on drifted snow is beyond belief when the tires are "aired down". I run 3 psi in the 35x12.50 tires on the trail. No kidding. Rides the rocks very smoothly. I will go down to 1 psi when using 35x17.50 tires for snow. I wish those tires were still available. There is a build up on this thing over at Zuwharrie bbs. Look up posts by "Raging Squirrel". The heading was "My parts have found a new home..."


----------

